# errr...Hello



## Pippin65 (Sep 4, 2016)

I've always thought of myself as a writer, but other than school assignments 30-plus years ago, have never written anything.  Now, in my early 50's I realize that time is not my friend and that if I want to write, I must write.  That's why I'm here.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 4, 2016)

Welcome to the community.  I think time is one of those things that many of us wish for more of.  

When it comes to getting down to the nitty and gritty, our member challenges are a great way to exercise your writing muscles (you need to level up to full member status to enter -- see da rules).  Also, giving feedback is a great way to sharpen your critical eye.  

Again, welcome.  Look around and get comfy.


----------



## PiP (Sep 4, 2016)

Welcome, pippin. I also feel the same about the time issue. checkout LeeC's interview and like me he is one of our evergreen members. 

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/167737-L-G-Cullens-(LeeC)

It's never too late to start and you've taken the first steps by joining our community.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 4, 2016)

Pippin65 said:


> I've always thought of myself as a writer, but other than school assignments 30-plus years ago, have never written anything.  Now, in my early 50's I realize that time is not my friend and that if I want to write, I must write.  That's why I'm here.





Nevvvvr too late to get started!! Sooo, roll up your sleeves and get your groooove on! Explore, there are many things to check out... like our fabulous News Letter, full of photos and articles, writing discussions, and challenges and games.... so, go... explore and enjoy... Welcome to WF!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! Be sure to check around the forum for the Writing Contests and Prompts that we have on here. We also have a Mentor Directory that is worth a look. Once you get to 10 posts you can post your own work for critique and update your profile picture and signature.

Cheers and have fun!


----------



## Nixrp (Sep 7, 2016)

Give it a go, write your heart out. I'd love to see what you write!


----------



## Pippin65 (Sep 19, 2016)

Two weeks later and i still haven't written a word.   It's hard for me to break the proverbial ice. 
Quite frankly it's fear..


----------



## Pippin65 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ten posts in! Huzzah! Now what?  The muse is with me now, somebody throw me a title!


----------



## aj47 (Sep 19, 2016)

Now what?  Go here and join the fun!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 19, 2016)

Wait a few minutes for your new title to kick in, Pippin, after which you'll have access to the prose and poetry areas previously unavailable to you. Good luck


----------



## Pippin65 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks.  And the  Beatles said you were mean.


----------



## Pippin65 (Sep 19, 2016)

I actually posted, for lack of a better term, a manifesto in the non fiction forums today.  My first bit of writing in a very long time.  Feels good.


----------

